# El Faro (Building up Knowledge)



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,
Happy new year...
On the 7th jan. we will be staying in El Faro, the apartment is near Dona Marias Restaurant, as this is the area we would like to retire to ie Mijas Costa. We will get a taxi from Fuengirola station (cost?) But would like to use the local buses but after checking the time tables for the No1 Red bus it seems to be limited service "to and from Fuengirola" also the M220 to Marbella which stops in El Faro on the way to Marbs, but it reads to me that does not seem stop on its return journey to Fuengirola!!! Anyone help us on this one please? 
We have friends in Fuengirola hence the reason to bus there, will hire car next visit but want to check out basics.
Also any local knowledge of the area we would appreciate ie supermarket, bars etc.
While we stay in El Faro we will check out other areas ie El Chapparal, La Cala etc.
So any info would be so much appreciated...

WILL! retire there in 2/3 years time!

Such a great forum never stop reading posts on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

research research research....................

Thank you 
Keith n Macy.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Cathycl (Mar 16, 2015)

*La Cala/ El Faro*

Hi. We have been exploring the same area for a couple of years now with regards to a relocation in four/ five years time. We have stayed in la Cala, Los bolliches and funegerola. La Cala is much less touristy than the other two places, great restaurants and lovely beach with a long Boardwalk, with a few shops. However we also like Los bolliches for more choices of restaurants, shops and activities. However we now seem to find that we wouldn't want to live in Los bolliches as it is just too busy and have started to consider el faro and el Chaperal. 
If anyone lives in these areas I would be really interested to hear what the lifestyle is like... Do you get some peace and quiet but also have access to some restaurants/ bars in walking distance
With regards to buses we understand they run on the main road from funegerola to la Cala but not into the urbanisations of el faro so would think a car would be necessary to live there
Best wishes


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Keith,

I live in El Faro. I bought in June last year and moved here in September. I originally intended to stay for a few months a year but I am enjoying myself so much I intend to live here permanently now.

The taxi cost from Fuengirola railway station to El Faro is around 12 euros. You are right about some buses stopping in one direction but not the other! 

As far as shopping is concerned you are really spoilt. El Faro has at least two local supermarkets, but with a two minute drive you are in the fantastic Miramar complex of Fuengirola with a myriad of supermarkets and hypermarkets, 12 screen cinema, and all the local equivalents to PC World /Currys (Wartons), B&Q (AIK), M&S (Dunns), etc.

El Faro is not as touristy as Fuengirola and La Cala, it is more residential, but with all the facilities a short distance away. In El Faro itself (actually Playa Marina, alongside the Los Amigos Beach Club) there is a parade of 12 restaurants, two bars and a supermarket. Several places that do a great sunday roast, there's an olympic size outdoor public swimming pool, and several takeaways.

You should have come to our monthly get-together at the Sunset Beach Club in Benalmadina and I could have answered all your questions. If you are free this Sunday we are getting together again, informally, at 6:30 at the Sunset Beach (fantastic happy hour, great restaurant, and free entertainment).

Cheers

Wibs (Colin)


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

Cathycl/Wibs,
Thank you for your replys....will catch up later as i am at work.
Stayed in El Faro 7/14 Jan this year near Calle Bilbao. 
Will share info later, spoke to Suzanna at Alamo!
Loved it.

Catch up later ...someone has to work!!!!

Pouring down here in Herts!!!

Keith n Macy.

ps. Love the forum.


----------



## bgregory01 (Jun 22, 2015)

I now live in Calanova which is up the hill from La Cala and I used to have a time-share in Calahonda. My experience of the 220 bus is that it runs between Fuengirola and Marbella (and back) - every 30 minutes including holidays. It follows the A7 only turning off for bus stops and it stops everywhere. The stops are numerous and cover every built-up area along the route.


----------

